# Sticky  Sony Bravia W-Series KDL-40W4100 40-Inch 1080p 120Hz LCD HDTV



## Reviews Bot

*Sony Bravia W-Series KDL-40W4100 40-Inch 1080p 120Hz LCD HDTV*

*Description:*
Ready for a TV and a technology that will change the way you see TV and movies- Sony's 1080p KDL-40W4100 with Motionflow™ 120Hz technology creates a new standard for picture performance, with smooth, lifelike image quality that responds to the demands of even the fastest moving images with ease. Add to that unique features like the enhanced Xross Media Bar® with 3D graphics and integrated TV Guide program information, built-in DMex functionality, and other picture quality technologies like BRAVIA Engine 2™ and ACE contrast enhancement, and you can see why we call the W-series the new standard in 120Hz performance.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Sony*EAN*0027242736603*Feature*16:9 Full HD 1080p Resolution (1920x1080p) LCD Panel
Motionflow™ 120Hz - clear, smooth motion for DVDs, TV
DMex ™ compatible; allows seamless feature upgrades
Enhanced XMB™ with 3D graphics incl. TV Guide
HDMI™ x4, HD Component x2, PC Input*Item Height*4.4 inches*Item Length*25.5 inches*Item Width*38.9 inches*Label*Sony*Manufacturer*Sony*MPN*KDL-40W4100*Package Height*9.5 inches*Package Length*48.1 inches*Package Weight*57.4 pounds*Package Width*30.1 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*KDL-40W4100*ProductGroup*Home Theater*ProductTypeName*TELEVISION*Publisher*Sony*Studio*Sony*Title*Sony Bravia W-Series KDL-40W4100 40-Inch 1080p 120Hz LCD HDTV*UPC*027242736603*UPCList - UPCListElement*027242736603*Item Weight*45 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*KDL-40W4100*Model*KDL-40W4100*Color*Black*Department*Televisions*Warranty*1 year limited*ReleaseDate*2008-05-12


----------

